# 1 cell lipo diet



## X man (Dec 31, 2004)

Tried 
the single cell lipo first time.Loved it a bit faster than my 4 cell so far.
so waht is the best way to get these to perform the best. Without heating or voltage surging.
Just practical info. 
smc 4000.
should you do anything other than chargeit to break it in.
Cheers Dan


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

X man said:


> Tried
> the single cell lipo first time.Loved it a bit faster than my 4 cell so far.
> so waht is the best way to get these to perform the best. Without heating or voltage surging.
> Just practical info.
> ...


just run it as many times as possible the day you are racing and you should be set!


----------



## REVALATION (Oct 22, 2007)

You need to balance the battery. i reccommend the MGM 1 Cell Lipo Balancer.


----------



## Mullins21 (Jan 11, 2007)

Put It In The Freezer The Night Before The Race, And Then The Next Morning Throw It In The Oven When The Muffins Go In, Pull It Out When They Are Done.


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

Mullins21 said:


> Put It In The Freezer The Night Before The Race, And Then The Next Morning Throw It In The Oven When The Muffins Go In, Pull It Out When They Are Done.


what have i told you about giving away the speed secrets.......jeeeesh!:freak:


----------



## X man (Dec 31, 2004)

*Ohhhhh*

Ok ice cream at night and muffins in the morning BAD for my Diet Sheez!!!
They are so much easier to use. What a blast. No more tuning motors and matching cells,cahrging dicharging. just time to paint bodies and keep up the car . if we could get some new guys in to this now a lot easier to get them set and have fun at the track
X man


----------



## Mullins21 (Jan 11, 2007)

i forgot to mention that it has to be strawberry muffins or it wont work


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

REVALATION said:


> You need to balance the battery. i reccommend the MGM 1 Cell Lipo Balancer.


very good recommendation, 1 cell balancing is something you cant overlook, it is VERY important...


----------



## casper60 (Feb 10, 2008)

Mullins21 said:


> i forgot to mention that it has to be strawberry muffins or it wont work




Damn, and I had been going with the Blueberry... now I know what I was doing wrong


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

Chocolate chip cookies work well too!


----------



## SMROCKET (Nov 16, 2001)

I guess I would have to ask HOW DO YOU BALANCAE a 1 cell balance it with what onter cell.... No need to balance a one cell.... Please advize on how this works ???SRM


----------

